# Best Reliable Sport Sedan Under $10K??



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Alright folks... Hopefully y'all can help me out... I'm looking for a (luxury) sport sedan in the $6000-$10,000 range. Basically, I'd like something that is reliable and fun, under or around 100k miles, newer than 98 model year, somewhat common so I don't have to look all over for a decent one... May consider coupes or hatch/wagon under certain circumstances.

I'd prefer 6-cyl or 4-cyl turbo, as fuel economy is somewhat of a concern. I'd prefer over 25mpg highway. Manual transmission and rear or all-wheel drive are also preferred.. Although some cars are really tough to find in manual, and AWD varieties, so some exceptions may be made.

Here's my current short list:
*

Audi A4, A6, S4, TT (I know the TT isn't a sedan.)
BMW 325i, 328i, 528i, 540i, M3 (Although M3's will generally be older with higher mileage.) 
Mercedes C-Class
Volvo S40, S60, S70, V70 XC 
Jaguar X-Type 3.0
Subaru Impreza WRX
*

Anyone else think of anything that I'm missing?? Which would you go with??


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Dang this place is dead... I'm adding a couple more to my list:


Mazda RX8
Cadillac CTS


I'd also like to clarify that I know most of the Volvo's will be FWD, Automatics, so I'm looking for just the Turbo 2.4/2.5 or T5 varieties.

Any thoughts on the merits of any of these rides??


----------



## That1njguy (Mar 25, 2009)

Ever consider a maxima?


----------



## The Gent (Jun 25, 2010)

The 2.4i is a naturally aspirated Volvo S40 (your previous post made me want to clarify it, just in case there was confusion). The 2.5T S40 is the T5. It's very rare to find one in a manual (even with FWD... with AWD it's even a bit rarer)-- good luck with the search though. The S40 is a very comfortable vehicle, but I doubt unless the miles are high that you can get one for under 10k...

The M3 is a great sports vehicle, maintenance is sort of expensive... but while it's in good condition they're excellent.
The wrx is a great value of a vehicle. It'll last forever, and it'll be pretty quick.
The S4 is a pretty nice turbo'd sedan, and has good level of luxury feel.
The TT is really a roadster... the visibility isn't the best, but it's got a great bit of sports feel to it.

Make sure the car is in good condition, and the miles are right before you buy one though...
--G


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2009)

I would look into a Passat - V6 4-Motion, or maybe even W8 - that beast will take M3 or S4.


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

I'm a VW fanboy at heart, but the W8 is the one to run away from, as far as reliability and cost of second hand ownership!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2009)

vwtoys said:


> I'm a VW fanboy at heart, but the W8 is the one to run away from, as far as reliability and cost of second hand ownership!!


As compared to what - Jaguar? Please.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

That1njguy said:


> Ever consider a maxima?


Actually, yes. I know Japanese cars are quite reliable, but I really want something with more character that is also fun and comfortable to drive. The anniversary edition is nice and sporty looking, and the 3.5L GLE has great power, but they all just seem so plain by comparison, and the FF layout kills it for me... 



The Gent said:


> The 2.4i is a naturally aspirated Volvo S40 (your previous post made me want to clarify it, just in case there was confusion). The 2.5T S40 is the T5. It's very rare to find one in a manual (even with FWD... with AWD it's even a bit rarer)-- good luck with the search though. The S40 is a very comfortable vehicle, but I doubt unless the miles are high that you can get one for under 10k...


Hmmm.... I really thought that I had seen some early S60 2.4T models... Not S40 2.4Ts... 
I test drove an S70 and V70 T5. The S70's interior was in terrible condition for the mileage (about 90k). The V70 was in much better condition, but the guy wanted a lot more for it ($8900), and I'd really have to talk myself into getting a FWD Wagon, even if it does have a ton of room and 250hp.



The Gent said:


> The M3 is a great sports vehicle, maintenance is sort of expensive... but while it's in good condition they're excellent.
> The wrx is a great value of a vehicle. It'll last forever, and it'll be pretty quick.
> The S4 is a pretty nice turbo'd sedan, and has good level of luxury feel.
> The TT is really a roadster... the visibility isn't the best, but it's got a great bit of sports feel to it.
> ...


 Thanks for the tips, sir. S4's are very tough to come by in decent condition with decent miles for that price... They're out there, but they sell quickly and I'd have a lot of looking to do. All of the M3's I'm finding in somewhat good condition are all about '95 model years and they're asking in the $7500-$8000 range... I think I can do better for that price...

I found a nice TT 225hp AWD 6-speed with 135k miles for a good price ($6000), in good condition physically but it needed some engine work (had a misfire stutter under boost from coil packs most likely) and the AC was broken :banghead:



[email protected] said:


> I would look into a Passat - V6 4-Motion, or maybe even W8 - that beast will take M3 or S4.


Hmmm... The W8's are hard to come by.. and they are right at the top of my price range, which I kinda wanted to stay more in the middle of. The V6's are nice, but I'd like a tad more power, and the V6 manual AWD are REALLY hard to come by... Although, if I were to really consider a Passat, I'd probably end up with the TDI  (Even though the mileages are usually super high).

After my looking and test driving so far, I think I've narrowed it down to either an A6 4.2L V8 or an A6 2.7TT, both automatic, both AWD.

4.2:









2.7T:









I've only seen the 4.2 in person and had a chance to test drive it. The 2.7T is at a dealer close-by. They're both asking the same price, $8900. I've negotiated the price down to $8500, and I'm going back Monday to put a deposit on the 4.2 after a more detailed inspection. It was up north in MA, so I'm going to be looking mostly for rust... I'm indifferent to the exterior colors, but I think that my wife likes the white one better, especially since the interior is tan instead of black leather. Both had two owners. Both have similar fuel economy ratings 17/25, which is a bit lower than I would have hoped for, but I suspect that in actual conditions the 2.7T might be a little higher than stated, and the 4.2 might be a little lower... (it was only averaging 14 MPG on the test drive according to the trip computer.  )

Here's the other pro's and cons of each vehicle:

*4.2 *


2001 Model; 105k miles
Better Power: 300hp
Every option including HIDs, Nav, Rear Parking Sensors, Sport Seats (sticker price was over $50k)
Sick fenders... Looks like it has a factory wide-body kit. The seller told me they're the same as the RS6 fenders. 
No accidents
A few minor scratches (expected on a 9+ year old car)
Driver's side lumbar doesn't seem to work
Leather could use some reconditioning, but no cracks or rips
Cluster screen has some lines of display cutting out, but still readable
Nav DVDs missing
Catalytic converter throws a CEL sometimes, and will probably need to be replaced, but doesn't affect running of the car
Car handles and drives superb for the mileage, no shakes, shimmys, or rattles. Pulls straight.
Seller is a Porsche and Audi service center, he definitely knows his cars and drives the same model/engine himself.


* 2.7T*


2002 Model; 95k Miles
Nicer wheels
Less power: 250hp
Have to worry about TWO turbos breaking
More possibility for increased power if turbos were upgraded
Wife likes interior color better
Being sold at another car make's dealership, but I know the VW/Audi mechanic right next to the dealer so I could easily have it checked out there
Florida-only car = no rust
1 Minor Accident Reported in right front.
Haven't seen or driven the vehicle, so I don't know any of the minor things wrong with it or how it drives, but I may go out there today just to compare before I decide for sure


Let me know what you guys think! If all else fails, then there's a 2.7T Quattro with 6-speed manual listed for sale a few more hours away...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2009)

V8 :thumbup:


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think I'm going to agree on this one.


----------

